# My homeland is being destroyed



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ukrainian Journo Captures Massive Shelling By Ukraine - PzFeed

I won't argue about politics right now, just mourning my homeland and people. My relatives have long evacuated but many residents still haven't.

Say a small thank you that your home and relatives are safe.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prayers for your family and the rest of those who are losing the property, ways of life and very lives.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

So sorry to hear


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

The region of the world known as Eastern Europe, which encompasses the Ukraine, along with everyone else on this map:









has for many many centuries suffered the worst conquering from Genghis Khan, Alexander The Great, Tamerlane, Atilla The Hun, Charlemagne, Augustus Caesar, up through modern day of Hitler and Stalin, just to name a few. It is incredible to comprehend how much suffering has taken place.

It was never brought more to light for me than when I read the book Poland by James Michener.

And it looks like Putin is going to push this into another terrible time.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is not about Putin. There are many nice books on the subject but nothing compares to actually being a Russian-speaking Ukrainian living under series of changing Ukrainian governments since 1992, which completely suppresses your culture, language and totally changes historical facts. You can quote a book to me but I know what really happened. Not discussing the world or Poland, just the tiny geographical area that is my home and what is happening NOW.


The worst was seeing Ukraine's current president asking America and Canada for money to help kill my people.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> This is not about Putin. There are many nice books on the subject but nothing compares to actually being a Russian-speaking Ukrainian living under series of changing Ukrainian governments since 1992, which completely suppresses your culture, language and totally changes historical facts. You can quote a book to me but I know what really happened. Not discussing the world or Poland, just the tiny geographical area that is my home and what is happening NOW.
> 
> The worst was seeing Ukraine's current president asking America and Canada for money to help kill my people.


I am confused. Do you want Russia to control Ukraine? I mean that as an honest question not a rhetorical one. I really do not know what to think about what is happening there because I do not trust the news sources from either side.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Ukrainian Journo Captures Massive Shelling By Ukraine - PzFeed
> 
> I won't argue about politics right now, just mourning my homeland and people. My relatives have long evacuated but many residents still haven't.
> 
> Say a small thank you that your home and relatives are safe.


You have mine and my famlies prayers


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> I am confused. Do you want Russia to control Ukraine? I mean that as an honest question not a rhetorical one. I really do not know what to think about what is happening there because I do not trust the news sources from either side.


of'course I don't want Russia to control Ukraine, which would never happen anyway, this is about Eastern Ukraine that wants to be independent due to constant harrasment and stealing by Ukrainian government since 1992. Ukrainian president wants your media to concentrate on repeating Putin's name while they do what ever the heck they want. There is so much misinformation I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry TG. That must be heartbreaking for you. So glad to know you're family is safe. Prayers and thoughts to those still there.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry for you, your country, friends, and family that have to endure this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lets pray that none of us have to experience this first hand.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Very sorry to hear that. it is nice to hear from someone who know what it is like over there. Not our manipulative media.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> This is not about Putin. There are many nice books on the subject but nothing compares to actually being a Russian-speaking Ukrainian living under series of changing Ukrainian governments since 1992, which completely suppresses your culture, language and totally changes historical facts. You can quote a book to me but I know what really happened. Not discussing the world or Poland, just the tiny geographical area that is my home and what is happening NOW.
> 
> The worst was seeing Ukraine's current president asking America and Canada for money to help kill my people.


Look -- I am not trying to get into a pissing contest with you. If I got the Putin thing wrong then I apologize. But cut me some slack -- I am saddened by everything that has happened to your area of the world over the last thousand years. I admit - I am dumb American, and yes I read Poland and had my eyes opened. That is not a bad thing. The modern day atrocities are too confusing for me to get it straight -- but I know that none of it should be happening in what is supposed to be modern, civilized times.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

TG, sorry for your situation. It must be agonizing to watch as this happens in your homeland. 
There are so many people manipulating everything, we don't know who to believe anymore... 
except that if obummer is on one side, it must be the wrong side. I don't trust that SOB to tell me the weather.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ditto slewfoot.. So sorry. I cannot imagine the heartache.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

TG, I have never lost my homeland. I cannot imagine how I would act.
I have helped Vietnamese escape, I have Cubans in my family tree with horrible stories... but I have never been one to lose my home and history.
My prayers for you tonight.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, everyone and sorry for sounding so frustrated, it's not personal. 

While Ukrainian government is bombing my home, all you see on the news is more sanctions against Russia but nothing about Ukrainian military murdering Ukrainian citizens. I'm frustrated about one sided media coverage and absolutely no reality about the actual situation. Broken bodies of adults and kids thrown everywhere you look but instead, the media is showing how successful sanctions against Russia are, suddenly Moscow supermarkets are selling less salmon. 
At this point, because US and Canada are officially on the side of Ukrainian government which is constantly begging for money, Ukrainian military can do no wrong and nothing that is actually happening there right now is being covered by the media. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Помните, как вещи, и да благословит вас Господь Бог

(I hope the translation is correct TG)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Toronto...it is not uncommon to have a three or four sided conflict to get lost in the media that only cares about the biggest two. I can assume from what you say that it is not just he Russian separatist and Ukraine government at war but that the Ukraine Government is using the guise of that conflict to attack and destroy other opposition factions. I say this not knowing any data, but simply understanding political powers that seek opportunity with any event. In the end, just as it is here in our country...it comes down to those being governed accepting or taking back power...if your military is only full of folks that support the regime..you must also invest people to go within it to compromise it and undermine it. A good soldier within the Ukraine army is more valuable than 10 opposing it directly.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"
The worst was seeing Ukraine's current president asking America and Canada for money to help kill my people."

Knowing obama and brits will finance said horror and say "putin" and pat their selves on the back for judging to death another people - they know oby is a constant lier and a muslim, but if he says "putin" he is telling the truth and we must fight "putin".
It gets pretty overwhelming sometimes. Way I understand it, Russians will soon be here to tell us their selves.
Just like we made all those Germans ride tours of the camps and said "see what you did?!" - americans are going to feel pretty childish and stupid when they meet other people.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I just want this to end, I have nothing against your president, I'm just glad Obama decided against giving Ukrainian government military aid... I know how easy it is to fool a foreign delegation by showing them exactly what you want them to see to "help" them form an opinion that skewes in local government's favor, it's the oldest trick in the book.

So many deaths yesterday..


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Uh, we hate our gutter myata so-called "president" so don't stand on formalities for us. We want others to know we are against this islamification enemy of everyone.
If he did not give the weapons, it was because it would be more obvious than even the cabal can risk.
We are on the chopping block and they are going to use these ferguson, commie backed traitors to start the killing here wednesday. They have pretty much said they have multi depts, over a hundred feds there, how many are Islamic scum who knows? Buy yes, ferguson will find that they did not mean anything except as stupid pawn traitors just as soon as forced conflict breaks out.
Ferguson can go off to camp for my part too, but curse them, they are just a commie front.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly, even though I might not agree with your president's views and actions, I'm hardly in a position to criticise or insult him, I'm not an American citizen, I'll respectfully leave this privilege to you guys.

Each country has her own issues.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Thanks, everyone and sorry for sounding so frustrated, it's not personal.
> 
> While Ukrainian government is bombing my home, all you see on the news is more sanctions against Russia but nothing about Ukrainian military murdering Ukrainian citizens. I'm frustrated about one sided media coverage and absolutely no reality about the actual situation. Broken bodies of adults and kids thrown everywhere you look but instead, the media is showing how successful sanctions against Russia are, suddenly Moscow supermarkets are selling less salmon.
> At this point, because US and Canada are officially on the side of Ukrainian government which is constantly begging for money, Ukrainian military can do no wrong and nothing that is actually happening there right now is being covered by the media. Absolutely nothing.


you are right, there is probably a lot about this that we don't understand or even have a clue it happening. I'm sorry for the loss you and your family are experiencing. There will always be more casualties to war than anyone is willing to admit.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Im no expert, but i get the impression that putin will stop when he has coastal territory. Thats what he really wants, access to the docks their fleet would dock at. Its embarrasing for a country with a world class navy to be land locked. Everyone elses maneuvering will be moot. Putin has been planning this since the wall came down so he will be three steps ahead of the little guys.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Russia is not land-locked, but yes, it helps to have easy access to Europe.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The whole area has a pretty sad history, from the Nazi's to Stalin People in Ukraine and the surrounding area have been dying younger than most for the last century and probably longer. I would imagine the Ukrainians are a bit bitter towards Russian speaking people since the starvation of the Ukrainians is pretty well documented. It certainly does not look like things are going to improve any time soon with the current situation, the hatred goes back along way on both sides.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just a small fact.. at least half of ethnic Ukrainians speak Russian.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Just a small fact.. at least half of ethnic Ukrainians speak Russian.


Unfortunately hatred and prejudice do not follow logical thought lines. My guess would be it does not matter if your great great great Grandfather lived there or if your Father moved there in the 50's they will hate the same. Unfortunately I think Putin's actions are only going to reinforce and not help the situation. Unfortunately no one cares until a war breaks out and then it is too late. I do not know personally, but I would guess there is as much prejudice by the Russians (not Russian speaking Ukrainians) against Ukrainians of all groups, so a Russian speaking Ukrainian is probably doubly screwed. I seriously doubt if Putin's actions are truly based upon concern for the Russian speaking people of the area.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Haha it's no use talking is it?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Haha it's no use talking is it?


And why not talk about it?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sometimes I post about things out of sadness or anger that are better to stay never posted… sorry


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Don't apologize! It is good to hear another point of view. It is good to hear some things the mainstream media does not report.

If someone does like a post - they are free to not read it.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Sometimes I post about things out of sadness or anger that are better to stay never posted&#8230; sorry


Trust me, a good rant can help sometimes. like Mrs inor said if someone doesn't like the post they don't have to read or contribute.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Having been to Ukraine more than once and having friends and family there, the political climate has always been a bit confusing. The biggest problem is the oligarchs stealing the country blind. filling their own pockets at an amazing rate. they own or control nearly everything and competition is dealt with pretty ruthlessly. The one thing I will tell you is the Ukrainian people whether Russian speaking or Ukrainian speaking are great people some of the best I have ever met. I stand with the people of Ukraine not the politicians the people. They have endured much and deserve better. Slava Ukrani !!


----------

